

Some people need more than just magic: A look at the iPad and the Surface - virtualpants
http://virtualpants.com/post/65352424397/some-people-need-more-than-just-magic

======
gdilla
I dont think it's an issue that Apple is slower at making the iPad closer to a
PC. It's not what they want. If you want to take a quantum leap in
productivity AND be mobile, they have a product for you. It's called the Mac
Book Air.

